# Milwaukee or makita?



## Dmansee12 (Nov 22, 2013)

Looking to buy a jumbo cordless set what would you suggest?


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Milwaukee. M18 Fuel.

Well that's what I think.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

You simply cannot beat the variety of tools Milwaukee has/will be coming out. For that reason alone, I'd go Milwaukee.


----------



## travis13 (Oct 12, 2012)

I agree, Makita makes quality stuff but the new Fuel is more powerful and, like said above, the tool selection specialized for our trade can't be beat.


----------



## Giorgio.g (Mar 31, 2013)

Milwaukee M18 Fuel all the way!


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Red.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Ryobi


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I actually used the Ryobi impact for years. Still have it, but it deserved retirement. I'm sure it drove 100's of thousands of screws of various types.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Fuel.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

What do you want the tools for? 

I ask because many of them are pretty awesome in the M12 version.

Of course you still need a full size 18V drill and a few other tools, but or the most part I am happy with the majority of my cordless tools being M12.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

daveEM said:


> I actually used the Ryobi impact for years. Still have it, but it deserved retirement. I'm sure it drove 100's of thousands of screws of various types.


I've been using ryobi for about 8 years. I love it. It's very affordable and holds up as good as anything else.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

You can't go wrong with either, for the most part Milwaukee has a little more power but Makita is lighter.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Either one is a good option in the 18v category. Both make some great brushless stuff. Milwaukee does offer a larger variety of 18v tools, but when it comes to the basics, both are very strong. If you need compact tools, Milwaukee M12 has about 45 more tools on this platform, many of which are brushless. I loved my 12 makita compact tools, but the impact was too weak to really be of any benefit. 

I would recommend going to HomeDepot and actually pick a few up and see how they feel. Many years ago, I was trying to decide between Dewalt and Makita. I went Makita simply because the tool felt better in my hand and didn't tip over because I looked at it the wrong way. 

Makita has been very good to me, and so far, Milwaukee has been too.

Good luck!


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Aegis said:


> You can't go wrong with either, for the most part Milwaukee has a little more power but Makita is lighter.


Which tools are you talking about when it comes to weight? I'm fairly certain that both of their 18v hammer drills are identical in weight.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Don't ask us, ask Ashley.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

99cents said:


> Don't ask us, ask Ashley.


Where do you put the batteries in that Makita tool?

:whistling:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Going_Commando said:


> Where do you put the batteries in that Makita tool?
> 
> :whistling:


Wherever it fits...


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

99cents said:


> Don't ask us, ask Ashley.


I'm going to buy Makita from now on.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

svh19044 said:


> Which tools are you talking about when it comes to weight? I'm fairly certain that both of their 18v hammer drills are identical in weight.


Brushless impact


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Milwaukee. Yes I use them. And the batteries have a charge indicator on them. And the boom box kicks a$$. And I got a free one so now I have 2.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Makita is a much better tool, but milwaukee has so many more tools now.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

mikeh32 said:


> Makita is a much better tool


I think it's fair to say that the above statement is not true for any brand, and we will never know for sure.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd recommend Milwaukee for electrical. I am looking at some Makita woodworking cordless stuff as well. Milwaukee so far hasn't jumped on the woodworking side. :thumbsup:


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

daveEM said:


> I actually used the Ryobi impact for years. Still have it, but it deserved retirement. I'm sure it drove 100's of thousands of screws of various types.



Lol who let this guy in here?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> Makita is a much better tool, but milwaukee has so many more tools now.


:no::no::laughing::laughing:


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

Bkessler said:


> I've been using ryobi for about 8 years. I love it. It's very affordable and holds up as good as anything else.


Where do these guys keep coming from? :laughing:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

halfamp said:


> Where do these guys keep coming from? :laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

You can never go wrong with makita. They are very strong & can take the abuse


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Sorry......Makita fan boy here. I don't think I will ever buy a Milwaukee tool again in my career. I don't even look at them when I'm in the depot.....just walk on by.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Rollie73 said:


> Sorry......*Makita fan boy here*. I don't I will ever buy a Milwaukee tool again in my career. I don't even look at them *when I'm in the depot*.....just walk on by.



You make a great point. DIY'ers at Home Depot only need to buy the lesser Makita tools. No need for Milwaukee to even sell in the box stores. :whistling2:

When is the last time that you used Milwaukee anyway? The 1990's? Shortly after, Milwaukee added something called a battery indicator. Then they kept adding, expanding, and innovating the cordless tool industry. And yet here Makita is, still sticking with their decades old "technology"!


----------



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

milwaukee


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

Milwaukee is only good for corded band saws & 1/2" corded drills


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

And Default is the only DIY tools


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Rollie73 said:


> Sorry......Makita fan boy here. I don't I will ever buy a Milwaukee tool again in my career. I don't even look at them when I'm in the depot.....just walk on by.


I never have buy a Mosquito and I don't ever probably will buy one. Go ahead, take the look. :thumbsup:


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

My Bosch set is coming up on 5 years old and I am considering replacements. It seems to be the general consensus that fuel is the way to go. My problem is that there is so much variety of offerings from Milwaukee and not so much in information on the differences in each model. I can't make a decision.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

five.five-six said:


> My Bosch set is coming up on 5 years old and I am considering replacements. It seems to be the general consensus that fuel is the way to go. My problem is that there is so much variety of offerings from Milwaukee and not so much in information on the differences in each model. I can't make a decision.


There are FUEL models with batteries, and FUEL models without batteries. There are also FUEL models with compact batteries. 

Other than that, the FUEL line hasn't developed much past 1 model number/type of tool. 

And besides, you will find the same thing with the other brands as well. Small changes are made, or even just the tools being supplied with new batteries, and the whole model number changes.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

five.five-six said:


> My Bosch set is coming up on 5 years old and I am considering replacements. It seems to be the general consensus that fuel is the way to go. My problem is that there is so much variety of offerings from Milwaukee and not so much in information on the differences in each model. I can't make a decision.


What do you want to know? I've got a number of M12 and M18 tools, both Fuel and Non-Fuel. Surely someone on here could answer your questions.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I want a 1/2" cordless but don't care for the extra weight of a hammer drill. If I need a rotohammer I stretch a cord. I don't think they have one that fits my needs.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

five.five-six said:


> I want a 1/2" cordless but don't care for the extra weight of a hammer drill. If I need a rotohammer I stretch a cord. I don't think they have one that fits my needs.


If you go to their website it does an excellent job of providing different up to date model numbers and what they include. 

http://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless?product+systems=m18+fuel&product+types=drills

compact batteries
http://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2603-22ct

xc batteries
http://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2603-22

with the impact and compact batters
http://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/combo-kits/2791-22ct


OR M12 Fuel 1/2".
http://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2403-22

M12 Fuel 1/2" with their badass M12 impact
http://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/combo-kits/2597-22


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Honestly, and I have looked at the Milwaukee website and read some literature, I don't even know what fuel means. I don't even know what redlithium™ means.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

five.five-six said:


> Honestly, and I have looked at the Milwaukee website and read some literature, I don't even know what fuel means. I don't even know what redlithium™ means.


A crying shame!


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

five.five-six said:


> Honestly, and I have looked at the Milwaukee website and read some literature, I don't even know what fuel means. I don't even know what redlithium™ means.


fuel=brushless

redlithium is their batteries.

Both are explained all over their website?


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

It seems there are 2 18V battery systems, one can be a compact battery and the other can only be the bulky form factor?


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

svh19044 said:


> You make a great point. DIY'ers at Home Depot only need to buy the lesser Makita tools. No need for Milwaukee to even sell in the box stores. :whistling2:
> 
> When is the last time that you used Milwaukee anyway? The 1990's? Shortly after, Milwaukee added something called a battery indicator. Then they kept adding, expanding, and innovating the cordless tool industry. And yet here Makita is, still sticking with their decades old "technology"!


Pffftt... DIY? You can't do better than that??
The only place you buy Milwaukee around here is in the big box stores......nobody else is desperate enough to carry them:laughing:.


You see.......Makita is still using their "decades old" technology because it works.....works very well, and has proven itself time and time again for _decades_. There hasn't been a reason to change what works so well. 

In response to your assumptions......the last I used Milwaukee was approximately ten years ago and I had some issues with their tools. Even though the tools were fairly good in their own right....the customer service was absolutley horrible. When I was told by their customer _service _rep that they would do basically nothing for me (on a 5 month set of tools) and that I should take it to the nearest repair shop (at my expense), I vowed that I would NOT buy their tools again.

Seeing how I am, if nothing else, a man of my principles. I have yet to break that vow.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I guess I am just not that interested in the nuts and bolts of a cordless tool system. I know it's going to be a bunch of money. I am adamant that all my cordless tools share a common battery system. Sometimes it would be nice to have a real small battery other times it is really handy to be able to stand a drill or impactor in it's battery.

I need a hammer drill, cordless capable of turning a 1" auger in a pinch, I do use a circular saw and a sawzall or perhaps a hacksall, and I am thinking that one of the multitools would be handy often. Being as I only carry a 100' fishtape a cordless vacuum would kick ars! 

How does a hacksall compare to a sawzall?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

five.five-six said:


> I guess I am just not that interested in the nuts and bolts of a cordless tool system. I know it's going to be a bunch of money. I am adamant that all my cordless tools share a common battery system. Sometimes it would be nice to have a real small battery other times it is really handy to be able to stand a drill or impactor in it's battery.
> 
> I need a hammer drill, cordless capable of turning a 1" auger in a pinch, I do use a circular saw and a sawzall or perhaps a hacksall, and I am thinking that one of the multitools would be handy often. Being as I only carry a 100' fishtape a cordless vacuum would kick ars!
> 
> How does a hacksall compare to a sawzall?


 I haven't tried their sawzall yet, but the little hackzall is the cat's meow.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

IslandGuy said:


> I haven't tried their sawzall yet, but the little hackzall is the cat's meow.


Good on 1.5" grc and under? How about unistrut?


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

five.five-six said:


> Good on 1.5" grc and under? How about unistrut?


 I use the M12 bandsaw and that thing is awesome, I do use my M12 hackzall often as well. The hackzall is great for the size, but blade choice is more important for these smaller tools. And yes, strut isn't an issue.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

five.five-six said:


> Good on 1.5" grc and under? How about unistrut?


I don't like cutting strut with a corded 120V Milwaukee Super Sawzall. So I sure as hell don't like cutting it with a tiny little mini 12V sawzall wannabe.

The 12V bandsaw, on the other hand, cuts up to 1.5" rigid and 1 5/8" strut like it's butter. Fast, clean, and straight. I was VERY surprised, but now that I tried it, it became one of my favorite tools.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

five.five-six said:


> How does a hacksall compare to a sawzall?


They're two different tools. A Hackzall is a hacksaw, jigsaw, drywall saw, cable cutter...once you buy one you would be surprised how much you use it. I use a Sawzall mostly for demolition; doesn't get used much.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

The Makita 18v bandsaw cuts 4 3/4" x 4 3/4" & eats strut like a corded saw, but faster it seems


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

five.five-six said:


> Good on 1.5" grc and under? How about unistrut?


No I wouldn't. The Hackzall is more for quick, easy cuts when you're too lazy to use a keyhole saw. Even though it takes the same blades as a regular sawzall. For GRC and unistrut I'd go with a full sized sawzall and if I had more than a couple of cuts to make I'd go corded or use a plug in porta-band.


----------



## bjaenen (Feb 27, 2014)

We have all three big brands at our shop newest of DEWALT, Makita, and Milwaukee... I own the Makita, and its likely the least powerful but its because the new ones protect the batteries.. soo if your working it way too hard a cutoff protects the battery.. the Milwaukee is a little more powerful but there stuff is so cheaply built and seems crappy. And if you actually go on the sites the 18v stuff for Makita actually has like 65 tools for the battery Milwaukee doesn't have near that.. The DEWALT blew me away, the 20v is unstoppable.. I hated our 18v xrps and that's why I own the Makita's.. but I can't believe the power and life if the DEWALT.. If you want quality at its best and not much for other tools DEWALT... if you want quality and quantity of useable 18v tools and the best impact get Makita... don't get Milwaukee... cheap Chinese crap..


----------



## bjaenen (Feb 27, 2014)

Also for concrete Makita destroyed all of the others... DEWALT would have been better to leave it off the drill lol


----------



## bjaenen (Feb 27, 2014)

Makita also has two bandsaws now 18V wide mouth and 18V compact (upto 2")... id die without our bandsaws lol.. all its good for is ease of use, productivity and profit


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

bjaenen said:


> We have all three big brands at our shop newest of DEWALT, Makita, and Milwaukee... I own the Makita, and its likely the least powerful but its because the new ones protect the batteries.. soo if your working it way too hard a cutoff protects the battery.. the Milwaukee is a little more powerful but there stuff is so cheaply built and seems crappy. And if you actually go on the sites the 18v stuff for Makita actually has like 65 tools for the battery Milwaukee doesn't have near that.. The DEWALT blew me away, the 20v is unstoppable.. I hated our 18v xrps and that's why I own the Makita's.. but I can't believe the power and life if the DEWALT.. If you want quality at its best and not much for other tools DEWALT... if you want quality and quantity of useable 18v tools and the best impact get Makita... don't get Milwaukee... cheap Chinese crap..


And where are most of Makita's tools built? China. Evidently you've never looked at Milwaukee's web site.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

bjaenen said:


> We have all three big brands at our shop newest of DEWALT, Makita, and Milwaukee... I own the Makita, and its likely the least powerful but its because the new ones protect the batteries.. soo if your working it way too hard a cutoff protects the battery.. the Milwaukee is a little more powerful but there stuff is so cheaply built and seems crappy. And if you actually go on the sites the 18v stuff for Makita actually has like 65 tools for the battery Milwaukee doesn't have near that.. The DEWALT blew me away, the 20v is unstoppable.. I hated our 18v xrps and that's why I own the Makita's.. but I can't believe the power and life if the DEWALT.. If you want quality at its best and not much for other tools DEWALT... if you want quality and quantity of useable 18v tools and the best impact get Makita... don't get Milwaukee... cheap Chinese crap..


??? Really? All my Milwaukee kick ass and are going strong. Can't say that about my old dewalt.


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

Milwaukee is really leading the pack these days with their innovation, variety and prices. I was a die hard Dewalt guy 3, 4 years ago. But I made the switch. I don't see any reason not to use milwaukee.


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

wendon said:


> And where are most of Makita's tools built? China. Evidently you've never looked at Milwaukee's web site.


Thought they were built in japan ?


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

M12 lightweight, compact and totally kicks butt


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

seabee41 said:


> Thought they were built in japan ?


Nope


----------



## bjaenen (Feb 27, 2014)

Electrical Student said:


> Milwaukee is really leading the pack these days with their innovation, variety and prices. I was a die hard Dewalt guy 3, 4 years ago. But I made the switch. I don't see any reason not to use milwaukee.


yes the xrp blew, but honestly you would not believe the 20v it is unreal.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

bjaenen said:


> yes the xrp blew, but honestly you would not believe the 20v it is unreal.


There is really no difference in performance between the 18v and 20v lithion from dewalt. I used both. Milwaukee blows dewalt smooth out of the ballpark.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

IslandGuy said:


> Milwaukee. Yes I use them. And the batteries have a charge indicator on them. And the boom box kicks a$$. And I got a free one so now I have 2.


the charge meter is a great feature.. no more grabbing a battery from my pile and carrying it up a couple floors only to find out it was a dead one lol


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

bduerler said:


> There is really no difference in performance between the 18v and 20v lithion from dewalt. I used both.
> 
> 
> That's right, in fact according to the manufacturer the "20 Volt" is under no load. Which is the same as the other brands 18 volt, Dewalt just chooses to advertise the 20. They are equivalent.


----------



## bjaenen (Feb 27, 2014)

bduerler said:


> There is really no difference in performance between the 18v and 20v lithion from dewalt. I used both. Milwaukee blows dewalt smooth out of the ballpark.


 we run the same in both vans the brushless 20v is much better because it doesn't use ni cad.. I understand also it is 18v.. Just like the 12v Milwaukee is actually 10.8v its marketing.. But believe me the xrp batteries are garbage and 20v Li ion are great the old xrps had lots of power just no battery life.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

bjaenen said:


> But believe me the xrp batteries are garbage


I love when people say things like this 

I've been using Dewalt 18V XRP for as long as I can remember. Dewalt seemed to be the brand of choice when it came to contractor provided drills and other tools. I've seen thousands of them used by all the trades on the jobs Ive been to.

I used one today, the same drill a crack head walked out of Home Depot with and gave to me for $80 about 12 years ago. With an XRP battery that is at least 3 years old. It augered the crap out of those old wood joists without skipping a beat.

But no, "it's garbage".


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Milwaukee, hands down.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Hack Work said:


> But no, "it's garbage".


It is!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

wendon said:


> It is!:thumbsup:


I will kill your face!


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

This is sounding like a "grounds up or grounds down?" conversation. Camels or Marlboro? Kodiak or Skoal? Ford or Chevy?


----------



## yamatitan (Sep 4, 2010)

bduerler said:


> There is really no difference in performance between the 18v and 20v lithion from dewalt. I used both. Milwaukee blows dewalt smooth out of the ballpark.


Your smoking crack I own both the 20v will run circles around the 18v xrp dewalt stuff. The milwaukee fuel stuff which I also use everyday is right on par with the 20v dewalt power wise real world use. Actually had a lag bolt for a big ass fan the other day. 17mm head x 10" long the m18 fuel stopped with about 2" left grabbed the 20v brushless dewalt and it sucked the rest right in. I will admit thats the first thing I put in front of the m18 that it couldnt handle. The old dewalt stuff doesnt hold a candle to either one which is also still in our company.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

yamatitan said:


> Your smoking crack I own both the 20v will run circles around the 18v xrp dewalt stuff. The milwaukee fuel stuff which I also use everyday is right on par with the 20v dewalt power wise real world use. Actually had a lag bolt for a big ass fan the other day. 17mm head x 10" long the m18 fuel stopped with about 2" left grabbed the 20v brushless dewalt and it sucked the rest right in. I will admit thats the first thing I put in front of the m18 that it couldnt handle. The old dewalt stuff doesnt hold a candle to either one which is also still in our company.


Your smoking crack. There is no difference in voltage on the two. Break out the meter


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Rollie73 said:


> The only place you buy Milwaukee around here is in the big box stores......nobody else is desperate enough to carry them:laughing:.


I'm not going to argue that Makita is inferior because I think both milwaukee and makita make real good products.

I just wanted to say around here, Milwaukee is sold in many of the electrical and plumbing supply shops, as well as big box. It's a popular brand in the Vancouver area, but so is Makita.

I do think Milwaukee wins on the tool lineup.. they have like hundreds of tools (if that's important to someone), and the fuel (brushless motors) and Redlithium batteries are a real power experience. I sold my Makita to switch to Milwaukee, I don't regret it, but I was also very happy with Makita LXT for 5 years.


----------



## yamatitan (Sep 4, 2010)

bduerler said:


> Your smoking crack. There is no difference in voltage on the two. Break out the meter


Not talking voltage talking power output of the two drills. Yea they are both 18v nominal I dont think anyone is debating that....


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

yamatitan said:


> Not talking voltage talking power output of the two drills. Yea they are both 18v nominal I dont think anyone is debating that....


Still comparing brushless to non brushless impacts is comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I like oranges better. I'm going to go eat one right now.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I like oranges better. I'm going to go eat one right now.


I'm having steak and potatoes. Lol


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Man you eat dinner late! I'm going to be in bed soon.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Man you eat dinner late! I'm going to be in bed soon.


Just got off been trouble shooting a ground fault in a massive hospital in Houston. Actually multiple ground faults on my fire alarm panel. Ugh


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Extra gravy for you!


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Extra gravy for you!


 agreed lol


----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

Speaking of which, my Milwaukee m18 drill has stripped 1st gear and Milwaukee what's $95 to fix it.... It's only 3 yrs old. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Smileyboy said:


> Speaking of which, my Milwaukee m18 drill has stripped 1st gear and Milwaukee what's $95 to fix it.... It's only 3 yrs old. Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


? 5 year warranty I thought???


----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

Really?! Their service center told me $90


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Smileyboy said:


> Speaking of which, my Milwaukee m18 drill has stripped 1st gear and Milwaukee what's $95 to fix it.... It's only 3 yrs old.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'd be jumping for joy if I had only one problem in 3 years. I've had my Fuel set for about a year and no problems yet....


----------



## fp.unit (Dec 18, 2012)

I have accidently beat the crap out of my Makita tools too much and they keep going strong. Dropped impact off ladders multiple times. Cut strut more often then I'd like with Makita recip saw. Drill through so much structural steel and masonry with my hammer drill. 2-3 years ago the battery platform led the market. Now it's still there, same as always. Because it's good. Only negative is I heard poor life expectancy from their microbatteries (1.5 amp/hour). Like they die within months. That's disappointing, I have 3 full sized batteries but was considering buying a 2pk online of the smaller ones for day to day use. Batteries last forever in an impact and even with half life of the full size I'd be fine with that in an impact.

I can't believe some of the drops that thing has survived. For that reason I will stay Makita at least till they die. I have taken brief looks at Milwaukee, what I see is either (A) their old stuff is on massive clearance like 99.00 for a drill but the ones they are trying to phase out. I think also obsolete batteries. You see the same with Dewalt trying to phase out their 18V stuff. Or (B) you see the new brushless and the prices blow me away. Too damn expensive.


----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

Yep I need to buy a new Milwaukee Band Saw... Mostly for 2inch get, service changes... The hacksaw/saws all combo is killing me. Can anyone recommend a good place to buy?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Smileyboy said:


> Speaking of which, my Milwaukee m18 drill has stripped 1st gear and Milwaukee what's $95 to fix it.... It's only 3 yrs old.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Your service center might be ripping you off. Or you have an older Milwaukee which had the 3 year warranty and you are over 3 years. Or you have actually had it for 5 years. I don't recall when the 5 year warranty took place over the 3 year, I thought it was around 08. 

3 years heavy use on a drill ain't exactly "only 3 yrs old" either.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I don't care the brand, if I can 3 years out of a daily used drill.. I'm happy. 

Stripped first gear is probably from drilling and accidentally sliding it from 2nd gear to 1st gear and you hear that horrible grinding noise. Poor design, but operator error.


----------

